# Cooler Master Cosmos II



## Darksaber (Feb 5, 2012)

The Cooler Master Cosmos II aims to take the crown as the super car of cases. With a price tag and the looks to match, we take the chassis for a spin in our test lab to see how it holds up and if it manages to impress with features under the hood.

*Show full review*


----------



## mtosev (Feb 6, 2012)

OMG 350EUR for a case. way too much


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 6, 2012)

mtosev said:


> OMG 350EUR for a case. way too much



yeah this case is not for most people. its especially for enthusiast that have much much money
but anyway, i love the material that used, they looks pretty solid ( except drive bays - i never like plastic tray )


----------



## Brewster0101 (Feb 6, 2012)

I've ready else where that even if you put a radiator in the top, you can't actually fit any fans to it as there isn't enough room/clearance.


----------



## Brewster0101 (Feb 6, 2012)

Also 9.3 rating is too high for a case that is way too expensive and like you've rightly pointed out has quite alot of tacky plastic. 

Think this should be more 8.0 - its nothing special for that price.


----------



## hanzi (Feb 6, 2012)

> No HPTX compatibility



It can actually. see here 







You know, for that height, especially at the bottom chamber, they should just mount the psu sideways to accomodate quad 120 or 140mm rads. As Brewster said, it is impossible to add another set of fans for a pull/push config at the bottom of a 360 rad because of clearance


----------



## radrok (Feb 6, 2012)

Brewster0101 said:


> I've ready else where that even if you put a radiator in the top, you can't actually fit any fans to it as there isn't enough room/clearance.



It can fit up to 120.3 radiators on the top but it must not be thicker than 50mm and you can't go push+pull, only pull or push.
The pic posted above has an XSPC EX 120.4 radiator (modded the top with a saw) and one set of fans, it has a double XSPC EX 120.2 on the bottom (thin rads)


----------



## tedy (Feb 6, 2012)

8.0 max, this is 50% too pricey, ok max 200€.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Feb 6, 2012)

Best case Ive ever owned thus far.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 6, 2012)

Love the looks..hate the price.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2012)

If they placed it as $299 it would be more realistic for pricing.. But, then again, Look at to which when Cosmos came out. Think of that price, then to this case it can show that the price is about right for what is there..

As for a score being lower due to the price.. Shouldn't base one view on that.. IF your going to get a case, your going to get a case due to many features in the factor. Yes, to most pricing is the reason that they go after it. But, will you be buying a case that you gotta mod to hell and back to get it to work for your needs? Or, will you buy a case & spend the money on what you need?

There is reasons why people go with the higher end Lian Li, Silverstone, & Cooler Master... The companies don't need to  tailor their product to the "cheap-o's" of this world... They need to tailor the masses of each and every form factor. IMHO


----------



## Breit (Feb 7, 2012)

they got some nice ideas for this case, but definitely lack sophistication. too much plastic, flimsy drive cages and if you look closer it just looks cheap. i mean look at the front i/o panel... what were they thinking? 

a case with room for a xl-atx/htpx board, 11 hdd bays and space for a radiator sounds appealing, but not for that kind of money... maybe 200€ tops. for 350€ you can get an all aluminium case with all these features...


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 8, 2012)

are u serious, 9.3 for a case that looks good..................... but offers nothing much more over the cosmos 1000 i already have in the shed and its STUPID price tag. its suppose to be the king of all cases and i would take my corsair 800D over this any day of the week. 

still cant support a 360 in the top at all, at least the cosmos 1000 you could mod it to fit one.

i no longer recommend TPU for reviews, as there final scores are just stupid. The reviews here are in depth and full of content but it seems like you just give high scores and non offensive comments to make sure you don't annoy company's and keep getting samples.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2012)

Reefer86 said:


> it seems like you just give high scores and non offensive comments to make sure you don't annoy company's and keep getting samples.



I personally do not agree with this. Fact of the matter is that opinions will differ on a lot of things, including case design. Let's jsut say youtr opinion differs from DarkSaber's. Personally, the only tihng I can find wrong with the case is that it is priced a bit high. The water-cool aspect you mentioned isn't something that everyone would use anyway. You'll find far less water-cooling rigs here in the forums then 2 years ago..because PCs of today hardly need it.


And that said, lack of watercooling uspport is hardly something I'd penalize them for in a large way. People that watercool typically want a window, and this doesn't have that either.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 8, 2012)

A window would be nice. CM did make one for the 1000, so I'm not mad at the fact of that... But would of been nice if it came with it... 

As for the top.. With a little bit of work. A triple can fit up top no problem. Takes but a few secs to have it there.. yes, taking away a bay is the way, but who cares? I guess I don't since I only connect drives to my mobos and nothing else.

Hell, even to show a little love, I had my swifty 480 rad haning there up top... But, the front cover can't side up so I was stuck with going a different route..


----------



## tood1977 (Feb 13, 2012)

good


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice review Darksaber. I could buy a car for that kind of money, do not want


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 15, 2012)

nice, I definitely want this case.
I loved my 1000 ans 1100.
My Lian-Li is nice, but looks like a box lol


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 23, 2012)

can it hold more than 360mm rad in top ? i see it's more space in first drive bay maybe 420mm can fit or am i wrong ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> can it hold more than 360mm rad in top ? i see it's more space in first drive bay maybe 420mm can fit or am i wrong ?



The black Ice GTX and the swifty 420mm's wouldn't fit.. The issue happens to where the front "sliding door" can't not go up all the way anymore..


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 24, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> The black Ice GTX and the swifty 420mm's wouldn't fit.. The issue happens to where the front "sliding door" can't not go up all the way anymore..



really but it's have 664 mm ? we can say if we leave 50mm in each side it will about 550mm room space for rad right ??


----------

